# which bar of soap and why?



## samjesse (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi

I read few receipts for making laundry "liquid" soap and they mention using Zote Soap or Fels Naptha, why those particular ones and can I make my own CP and use that? and if so, what criteria my CP bar would need to qualify?

many thx


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 22, 2013)

Use your own! They recommend those for non soapers because they have a high cleansing value over something like Dove or Ivory due to the added moisturizers.


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 22, 2013)

Fels Naptha is pretty inexpensive as well, but when I consider that I can make 40 oz of my own soap for $8.50 (material costs, including EOs for scenting it), there is no question that I would prefer to use my own and control all ingredients.


----------



## samjesse (Apr 22, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Use your own! They recommend those for non soapers because they have a high cleansing value over something like Dove or Ivory due to the added moisturizers.



Speaking of high cleansing value!
So if I make my own CP bar with 100% fractionated Coconut Oil or 100% of Lauric Acid and grate it, (using softener after wash) will that be fine for a front loader?
soapcalc.net give me the highest cleansing, Bubbly and hardness values.
I like the cleansing, but not sure about the Bubbly in the front loader, and do not mind the hardness since I will grate it anyway.

what are your thoughts?

many thx


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 22, 2013)

I use a 2:1 ratio of lard to coconut oil with a .5-1% super fat (mostly for my piece of mind, I worry about it being lye heavy).  I then do the blend with borax and washing soda.  Using roughly 1 tablespoon my homemade powdered laundry soap in my HE front loader my clothes are clean and there are never any bubbles.


----------



## samjesse (Apr 22, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> I use a 2:1 ratio of lard to coconut oil with a .5-1% super fat (mostly for my piece of mind, I worry about it being lye heavy).  I then do the blend with borax and washing soda.  Using roughly 1 tablespoon my homemade powdered laundry soap in my HE front loader my clothes are clean and there are never any bubbles.



I thought lye heavy gives better cleaning! why worry about lye heavy?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 22, 2013)

samjesse said:


> I thought lye heavy gives better cleaning! why worry about lye heavy?



Lye heavy soaps are not suitable for skin-so if you make a soap with zero superfat, there's a possibility that it would be lye heavy, which would result in the possibility of buring your skin if it is in contact with the soap.  However since you are washing the clothes, there should not be any soap left afterwards.

You can also add vinegar into your fabric softner cycle to help remove any left over soap residue as a fabric softener replacement.  It takes some time to get used to this over commercial fabric softeners as well!


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 22, 2013)

I also use this same soap for washing my dishes so I definitely do not want lye heavy soap.  I already have some funky dry skin that NOTHING seems to help, so a lye heavy soap would be bad news for me.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 22, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> I also use this same soap for washing my dishes so I definitely do not want lye heavy soap.  I already have some funky dry skin that NOTHING seems to help, so a lye heavy soap would be bad news for me.



Yikes, better wear rubber gloves when you wash dishes!


----------



## samjesse (Apr 22, 2013)

Is it the right view to use oils which will produce the lowest Bubbly value and highest Cleansing value when used in dish washer vs. laundry?

PS. I am playing around with soapcalc.net


----------

